

Globtester: A little tool for testing globstars - jenius
http://www.globtester.com

======
slang800
This would be really nice if you could encode the file paths and globstring
being tested in the URL itself. Then links to specific test cases on
globtester could be passed around easily.

~~~
jenius
Yup, that's what the "save" button does

------
lostmarinero
I could definitely use this every now and again. However the save
functionality could be better explained

